# Powerbook alu 15", du vécu !



## Komac (19 Septembre 2003)

Voilà, j'envisage de passer de l'iBook 14" à l'Alu 15" superdrive, est-ce que quelqu'un a déjà testé la bête, a-t-elle l'air solide, puissante, sans problèmes apparents, bref est-ce que ça vaut vraiment le coup ?


----------



## Lester (19 Septembre 2003)

Komac a dit:
			
		

> est-ce que quelqu'un a déjà testé la bête, a-t-elle l'air solide, puissante, sans problèmes apparents



c'est encore un peu tôt pour cela, le retour utilisateur, pour le moment, tu l'as uniquement avec les personnes de l'apple expo qui n'ont pas forcément eu le temps de s'approprier la "bête". moi aussi j'attends ce genre de commentaire, mais attendons, n'ayont pas peur des mots "temporels", quelques semaines pour avoir de "vrais" avis.

possesseur d'un 12", je ne peux qu'affirmer la solidité de l'alu, alors par extrapolation, je pense pourvoir affirmer que le 15" devrait être assez tip top  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




encore un mois et je me décide si je me sépare de mon 12"...


----------



## minime (19 Septembre 2003)

Lester a dit:
			
		

> mais attendons, n'ayont pas peur des mots "temporels", quelques semaines pour avoir de "vrais" avis.



Non non, vite, plus vite, des benchs, même merdiques on s'en fout, n'importe quoi mais viiiiiite !


----------



## melaure (19 Septembre 2003)

MiniMe a dit:
			
		

> Non non, vite, plus vite, des benchs, même merdiques on s'en fout, n'importe quoi mais viiiiiite !



N'importe quoi !


----------



## minime (19 Septembre 2003)

Je dirais même plus, moi j'achète pas de machine si je ne trouve pas les benchs sur le web dans les cinq minutes suivant le keynote de Steeeeve. Rien de tel qu'un xbench lancé en douce sur une machine d'exposition faisant tourner un OS en version bêta pour bien se rendre compte des performances en utilisation réelle.


----------



## mxmac (19 Septembre 2003)

benchs 15'


----------



## minime (19 Septembre 2003)

Il ne faudrait pas prendre ce soudain engouement pour les benchs précipités au premier degré. Je suis juste de bonne humeur.


----------



## Floppy (20 Septembre 2003)

Un PB 15", est-ce que ce n'est pas un peu en dessous de toi, MiniMe ?


----------



## krigepouh (20 Septembre 2003)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> N'importe quoi !


Mmm alors Melaure tenté par un Alu 15" ??


----------



## minime (20 Septembre 2003)

Floppy a dit:
			
		

> Un PB 15", est-ce que ce n'est pas un peu en dessous de toi, MiniMe ?



Un peu, et puis depuis que je porte ce 17" à bouts de bras j'ai un corps d'athlète.


----------



## decoris (20 Septembre 2003)

krigepouh a dit:
			
		

> Mmm alors Melaure tenté par un Alu 15" ??



je suis sur qu'il le trouve très laid...


----------



## Komac (20 Septembre 2003)

Lester a dit:
			
		

> c'est encore un peu tôt pour cela, le retour utilisateur, pour le moment, tu l'as uniquement avec les personnes de l'apple expo qui n'ont pas forcément eu le temps de s'approprier la "bête". moi aussi j'attends ce genre de commentaire, mais attendons, n'ayont pas peur des mots "temporels", quelques semaines pour avoir de "vrais" avis.
> 
> possesseur d'un 12", je ne peux qu'affirmer la solidité de l'alu, alors par extrapolation, je pense pourvoir affirmer que le 15" devrait être assez tip top
> 
> ...



Je suis assez pressé de savoir, car, le 1er octobre un magasin en Suisse fait du 10% sur toute la gamme pour leur 10ème anniversaire et uniquement ce jours là, ça vaut le coup, non ?


----------



## cham (20 Septembre 2003)

Quelqu'un peut-il svp me dire à quelle vitesse encode son PB G4 genre à 1 GHz. Disons du AAC en 160 kbps.
C'est pour comparer avec mon iBook (sympa mais lent). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Il tourne autour de 4x (5x les jours de grande forme).


----------



## decoris (21 Septembre 2003)

cham a dit:
			
		

> Quelqu'un peut-il svp me dire à quelle vitesse encode son PB G4 genre à 1 GHz. Disons du AAC en 160 kbps.
> C'est pour comparer avec mon iBook (sympa mais lent).
> 
> 
> ...



mon powermac 1GHZ (ça doit être plus ou moins équivalent) est en moyenne à x14 pour du AAC 160... parfois plus vite, par fois moins vite...

j'ai eu une fois du x17, et un CD n'a pas dépassé le x12...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2003)

habitant en Suisse comme toi, ton histoire de magasin qui ferait du 10% m'intéresse, où se situe-t-il ?

mais je pense pas que tu puisses faire une commande... tu dois probablement acheter ce qu'ils ont en stock, n'est-ce pas ?


----------



## Komac (22 Septembre 2003)

Salut babelweb,
le magasin en question est à Lausanne (c'est Macs, aïe j'ai fait de la pub) et oui, les 10% sont valables même si la machine n'est pas en stock le 1er octobre, va voir leur site : www.macs.ch


----------



## Komac (22 Septembre 2003)

... et apparemment, ça marche aussi avec les commandes online (mais attention, uniquement le 1er octobre, date de leur anniversaire) ça vaut le coup... allez, je vais craquer pour le 15" superdrive...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2003)

je te remercie ! cette nouvelle mérite bien un petit coup de pub ! je sens que j'irai moi aussi faire un petit tour là-bas ! 

alors je te souhaite une bonne semaine de patience avant ton achat !


----------



## mitchd (23 Septembre 2003)

4 jours d'utilisation :

1) Plus beau que mon ex TiBook

2) Plus puissant, plus rapide, plus gros disque dur, meilleure connectivité.

3) Plus épais (preqque 10% de plus), plus profond (presque 1cm), plus lourd (100g) que mon ex TiBook. CA, C'EST UNE REGRESSION D'APPLE !!!

4) La batterie me dure environ 1 heure de moins que le TiBook. ENCORE UNE REGRESSION !! Et ça c'est important.

5) Le TiBook chauffait, mais là ça dépasse l'entendement !!! Ca va encore quand il n'y a pas la prise, mais quand il est branché pour la recharge, la ça brule même sur les côtés de dessus !!! ENCORE UN POINT NON AMELIORE PAR APPLE.

6) Le calvier rétroéclairé, c'est bien mais parfois quand il y a un peu d elumière et qu'il se met en marche, on ne voit plus les touches ! Donc, c'est pas toujours idéal. J'ai débranché cette fonction !!

7) J'ai 512Mo et les 2 emplacements sont pris par des barettes de 256Mo. Bonjour le gaspillage si je veux upgrader à 1Go. Pourquoi avoir fait ça alors qu'une seule barette de 512Mo équipe le 17".

Bref, vous l'avez compris, NON, APPLE n'a pas amélioré le TiBook sur toute la ligne, il y a de nombreux points en régression, autonomie, compacité, etc...

MAis qu'est ce qu'ils sont forts en marketing !!! C'est un plaisir de se faire avoir par Steve Jobs !!!


----------



## polo50 (23 Septembre 2003)

mitchd a dit:
			
		

> 4 jours d'utilisation :
> 
> 1) Plus beau que mon ex TiBook
> 
> ...



moi aussi 4 jours d utilsation le même modèle et pas aussi daccord avec toi! plus épais heureusement car l écran du tibook ma toujours fait tres peur mais il reste tres fin et plus beau et surtout donne l impression d'etre moins fragile et de résister mieux aux aléas (coup, peinture etc ...) pour moi c'est un PLUS

la batterie oui daccord mais apple à toujours indiqué une autonomie dans des conditions d utilisation minimum ainsi sur un ti on arrivais à 3H30 ici on arrive à 3h mais si tu fais de la video tu risque même d'arriver à 2H  je pense que sur ce point c'est pas un progres mais c'est le prix à payer pour aller au delà du 1ghz ! mais franchement ca joue à 15 mn de moins maxi

oui ca chauffe mais bon je me suis pas encore brulé ! effectivement c'est aussi le prix à payer du dépassement du GHZ cela dit chez moi ca ne chauffe que en dessous pas sur les cotés ni au dessus et principalement en haut à gauche !!! la encore je vois pas en quoi ca gène surtout que ca chauffe pas au dessus ni sur les cotés et  à moins de l avoir la journée entière sur ses genoux !

le coup des 2 barrettes mémoires celui la je l aprécie moins ok un mauvais point pour apple !

bref moi je trouve que Apple à fait une superbe machine bien mieux que le précédent tibook ! et je ne peux que la conseiller vraiment du superbe boulot !
quand au marketting de job ! bon depuis le temps on sait tous que quand steve dit 4H30 d autonomie on peut s'attendre à 3H 
et comme ca au n a pas de mauvaises surprises ! moi je le connais par coeur son barratin ! mais je le redit achetez le sans hésitez ce powerbook !


----------



## Komac (23 Septembre 2003)

Arrrghh, la secte "Mac" a encore frappé, malgré les quelques défauts sus-cité et malgré le prix encore important, malgré la baisse, je vais encore me laisser tenter...

Le pire, c'est que je n'ai pas envie de me faire désintoxiquer


----------



## mitchd (23 Septembre 2003)

Ben  je sais pas comment tu fais pour avoir 3h sur l'Alu et 3h15 sur le Ti.

De mon côté, c'est bel est bien 3h avec le Ti, mais 1h45 avec l'Alu.

Les 2 sont avec Airport qui bouffe beaucoup de batterie. 

Les 2 étaient optimimsés pour longétivité maximale de la batterie.


----------



## polo50 (24 Septembre 2003)

non j ai pas 3 heures et c'est effectivement un point qui me déçois si je désactive bluthoot et airport et en baissant la lumiere de l écran  j arrives à 2h30 maxi  sinon si tout fonctionne on ariive aux allentour de 1H45 effectivement 


c'est vrai que mon pismo avec airport actif tennais presque 3h
mais je m y attendais un peu car en poussant le prossesseur au dela du GHZ je me faisais pas d illusions !  donc faut penser tres vite à une 2 eme batterie si tu bouges beacoup mais en pèsans le positif et le négatif je suis toujours tres content de cette bécane !

une dernière petite réflexion au sujet de l autonomie je me demande si la mauvaise autonomie ne viens pas de la 10.2.7 car en lisant les forums tout ceux qui sont passés en 10.2.8 hier on souffert d une baisse sensible de l autonomie de la batterie 
donc à suivre et à espérer que panther nous apporte nos 3H minimum ! par contre pas la peine d 'essyer de revenir à la 10.2.6 powerbook allu n en veut pas !!!


----------



## decoris (24 Septembre 2003)

oula, ça me refroidi, toute cette chaleur dégagée et cette autonomie perdue...
vivement le G5 qui tiendra au bas mot 6  heures...


----------



## polo50 (24 Septembre 2003)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> oula, ça me refroidi, toute cette chaleur dégagée et cette autonomie perdue...
> vivement le G5 qui tiendra au bas mot 6  heures...




oui la chaleur faut pas exagérer si lui met un peu d'air en dessous genre un tapis de souris il chauffe pas tant que ca 

pour la batterie j attends de voir mais je pense sérieusement à un bogue de la 10.2.7 vu que la 10.2.8 à fait chutter l autonomie de ceux qui ont mis à jour de presque 50% et que apple à retiré ce mardi cette MAJ   la 10.2.7 ne vaut guère mieux et est bien plus bogué que la 10.2.6 !
donc attendons que Apple remette en ligne une 10.2.8 qui nous rende un peu d autonomie


----------



## itwt (24 Septembre 2003)

je me "contente" du combo 1Ghz depuis vendredi dernier...
Chaleur : RAS, bien moins que mon Ibook 12", je viens de passer la matinée à bosser dessus (posé sur une table), chaleur à peine perceptible, aucune sensation de chaleur sur le clavier/trackpad contrairement à l'Ibook. Et quel silence...
Batterie : alors pareil je me suis dit zut alors quand j'ai vu qu'il m'annoncait 1h45, 2h max (avec réglages conso mini). En pratique, il a encaissé sans broncher un DVD de 2h (un peu le test) et hier il a tenu ses 3h de TGV en situation de vrai travail sous Illustrator / Toshop alors qu'en rentrant dans le même train, il m'annoncait 2h07 de batterie restante (pleine charge). Bref, comme des petits problèmes de calcul....
Le reste : c'est chouette, rien à ajouter


----------



## Nathalex (24 Septembre 2003)

[mode hors-sujet ON]
Est-ce que ton pseudo a un rapport avec le slogan d'un site web quelconque ???
[mode hors-sujet OFF]


----------



## itwt (24 Septembre 2003)

nathalex : on peut le dire comme ça oui 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 -g-


----------



## borch bomor (25 Septembre 2003)

dits g. c'est quand la neige ?


----------



## fragelrock (25 Septembre 2003)

comment ça c'est si chaud???????

ce sont des ordi o/c ou koa?? lol


----------



## Nathalex (25 Septembre 2003)

borch bomor a dit:
			
		

> dits g. c'est quand la neige ?



S'il voulait passer inaperçu, c'est rapé...
Un changement de pseudo dans l'air ???


----------



## Komac (29 Septembre 2003)

Plus que 2 jours, et je passe au magaz... (Ptain, j'espère qu'ils en ont en stock...)


----------



## Foguenne (29 Septembre 2003)

Komac a dit:
			
		

> Plus que 2 jours, et je passe au magaz... (Ptain, j'espère qu'ils en ont en stock...)



Normalement, le mien arrive cette semaine mais je n'aurais pas le temps d'aller le chercher avant samedi.
Vivement samedi.


----------



## decoris (29 Septembre 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Normalement, le mien arrive cette semaine mais je n'aurais pas le temps d'aller le chercher avant samedi.
> Vivement samedi.



pff, ces gens qui n'ont même pas pris la journée de congé pour aller chercher le nouveau membre de la famille...
une honte!


----------



## Foguenne (30 Septembre 2003)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> pff, ces gens qui n'ont même pas pris la journée de congé pour aller chercher le nouveau membre de la famille...
> une honte!



J'ai pris une semaine pour l'AE et pour le salon de Francfort, c'est déjà pas mal. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Si Apple annoncait plutôt le nouveau matos j'aurais peut-être pu. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'espère que mon vendeur l'aura samedi.


----------



## Jetsurfer (30 Septembre 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> J'ai pris une semaine pour l'AE et pour le salon de Francfort, c'est déjà pas mal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tu seras content, garanti sur facture  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pour ma part depuis quatre jours j'ai le 17" SuperDrive avec 1 Gb de Ram et j'en suis vraiment content, cela me change du 1400C.

Le Powerbook 17" : The no regret notebook


----------



## Komac (30 Septembre 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Normalement, le mien arrive cette semaine mais je n'aurais pas le temps d'aller le chercher avant samedi.
> Vivement samedi.



Alors Foguenne, on craque pour l'Alu 15" aussi, perso, je ne sais pas encore si je vais vendre mon iBook ou le garder pour faire mes bidouilles dessus...


----------



## Foguenne (30 Septembre 2003)

Moi je n'ai pas le choix, ma compagne qui s'est déjà approprié l'iBook donc impossible de le revendre. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









D'un côté je suis content de le garder, c'est mon premier Mac, il a une valeur symbolique très importante.


----------



## Komac (30 Septembre 2003)

Oui, c'est une bonne machine malgré tout, manque un poil de puissance pour certaines applis mais on s'y attache quand même.
Moi, c'était mon premier portable...

(pour ma femme, je lui ai jeté en pâture un vieil iBook 466 "palourde" et elle en est contente quand même  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Ali Baba (1 Octobre 2003)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> oula, ça me refroidi, toute cette chaleur dégagée



Ben t'es fort toi, si la chaleur te refroidit ! T'as dû avoir ben froid c't été !


----------



## canardo (1 Octobre 2003)

Ali Baba a dit:
			
		

> Ben t'es fort toi, si la chaleur te refroidit ! T'as dû avoir ben froid c't été !



moi c'est le statut "being assembled" de ma commande qui ne change pas qui me refroidit...


----------



## vyal (1 Octobre 2003)

Eh bien moi aussi j'ai le nouveau "alubook" 15 pouces 1.25 depuis quelques jours, et je suis bien content qu'il soit un peu chaud, car en contrepartie il ventile nettement moins que le titanium, et j'ai toujours rêvé de ce silence perdu depuis mon PBG3/500.
J'ai tout de même réussi à faire démarrer le ventilateur (très silencieux, rotation assez lente à priori) en ayant posé la machine sur une surface peu adéquate, mais malgré cela le ventilateur s'est interrompu au bout d'une minute ou deux seulement, et c'était pendant une gravure de dvd.
Je suis très sensible au bruit, et j'avoue que même quand il tourne (ce qui est très rare, je dois le rappeler) cela reste tout à fait supportable.

En comparaison avec mon ancien titanium 867, après quelques jours d'utilisation :

la qualité de l'écran me parait un peu moins bonne au niveau du contraste, les noirs sont moins profonds, ce détail était vraiment impressionnant sur le 867.
Le reste (angle de vision, etc) est comparable.
Personnellement je trouve l'ancien moins massif, plus beau, mais effectivement celui-ci fait plus robuste et n'aura jamais de problèmes de peinture !

La vitesse d'extraction audio/compression AAC avec itunes est un peu plus lente, c'est certainement dû au superdrive (j'avais un combo sur l'autre).
J'ai tenté une gravure de dvd-rw et ça marche, mais j'ai dû auparavant "formater" le disque en utilisant la fonction d'effacement complet du disque de toast (qui prend beaucoup de temps). Ce détail dépend peut-etre de la marque des disques utilisés. En ce qui me concerne, c'est un verbatim gravable en X1.

Personnellement, je trouve le système de rétroéclairage du clavier assez pratique, et on peut optimiser son réglage dans les préférences moniteurs.

J'ai tenté d'installer un OS 9 bootable sur une partition séparée comme expliqué sur le site OSXfacile mais cela ne marche pas, le système n'apparait pas dans les préférences démarrage.

Je n'ai pas encore vraiment testé la différence au niveau puissance, mais j'ai pu avoir un aperçu des performances de la carte vidéo en testant le jeu Ghost Recon avec tous les réglage à fonds, et ça tourne très bien


----------



## qslprod (1 Octobre 2003)

Vraiment cool ton témoignage ! il a l'air d'être vraiment top ! J'ai plusieurs questions :
Avec la gravure d'un DVD-rw tu peux t'en servir comme d'un cd rw normal (multi écriture...) et combien de temps cela demande t il exactement ?

Sinon chauffe t-il vraiment en usage secteur intensif (pao-son...) est supportable de le poser sur ses genoux ?

Enfin est il plus épais que le titanium ou est ce un effet d'optique ?

Enfin as u testé Unreal 2003 T avec ta carte graphique ? Ca tourne bien ?

En tout cas profites en à fond ! et merci de ton témoignage !

A++


----------



## vyal (2 Octobre 2003)

En ce qui concerne la gravure dvd-rw je n'ai pas encore eu le temps de faire d'autres essais.. mais j'ai été étonné car après avoir gravé une première session j'ai constaté que toast indiquait que l'on ne pouvait plus en graver d'autre alors qu'il me semblait avoir sélectionné "graver session". Enfin c'est peut etre une erreur de ma part mais j'ai un doute..
Ma gravure test faisait à peu près 1.7Go et ça a pris environ 20 minutes (en x1 je le rappelle, ça devrait être plus rapide avec des dvd-rw x2 si le graveur accepte de passer à cette vitesse).

Pour la chauffe, le boitier atteint au bout d'un moment une chaleur globale si on fait appel au processeur ; c'est tiède sur les repose-mains (finalement le sentiment de chaleur est à peu près le même que sur les tables éclairées d'apple expo) et très chaud sur le fonds et au niveau de la charnière de l'écran. Le dessous est évidemment également assez chaud, plus vers le fonds également. Je crains que cela soit assez désagréable au bout d'un moment si on demande beaucoup de travail au processeur et qu'on l'a sur les genoux ! 
Il est un peu plus épais et profond que le titanium.
Pas testé d'autres jeux pour l'instant..
A+ pour de nouvelles découvertes !!


----------



## Komac (2 Octobre 2003)

Ayé ! Je l'ai commandé ! (avec mes 10% de rabais anniversaire  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), mais le vendeur m'a dis de ne pas l'espérer avant au moins 10 jours  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 si ce n'est plus (ha les "fameux" délais d'Apple)...


----------



## Komac (2 Octobre 2003)

Je vais bientôt pouvoir changer ma signature  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...


----------



## Foguenne (2 Octobre 2003)

Toujours pas de nouvel de mon vendeur, je ne crois pas que je l'aurais samedi. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bon, ya pas mort d'homme non plus.


----------



## macinside (2 Octobre 2003)

j'ai incendier des vendeurs pour moins que ça


----------



## Komac (2 Octobre 2003)

Bah, on apprend à être patient avec Apple. Ils m'ont déjà fait le coup avec mon iBook, dispo de suite mais livré 3 semaines plus tard...


----------



## Foguenne (15 Octobre 2003)

Bon, je fais un petit point sur mon Alu 1,25 Ghz 768 ram.

Il n'a pas de défaut, ça je l'ai déjà dit.
La barette de 512 ne pose pas de problème, je remplacerais la 2ièm de 256 plus tard.

L'écran est superbe, lumineux, très agréable.

Question puissance, c'est clair, ça me change de mon iBook 600 mhz 384 de ram. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



La seul applications où encore plus de puissance serait bien, c'est Final Cut Express mais bon c'est déjà super.

J'avais un peu peur de l'effet radiateur, je suis content, il ne chauffe pas beaucoup.
Le ventilateur a été plus audible cet a-m pendant la capture d'un      
clip de ma caméra DV. (45 minutes à capturer)
Il a fait du bruit +- 10 minutes, actuellement c'est à nouveau le silence. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




La carte Airport intégrée envoie un super signale à l'iBook et ce dans toute la maison. Un plaisir. 99 euros pour un réseau airport, c'est sympa. (achat d'une carte airport pour l'iBook)

J'ai loupé mon premier DVD de données en vitesse 2x, (des photos), j'ai recommencé en vitesse 1x et c'est ok. (DVD-R Apple)
Je vais tester iDVD ce w-e.

Point important, la réaction des filles. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Là, je suis assez déçu.
Quand je l'ai sorti pour un exposé keynote en petit comité, plusieur demoiselle m'ont dit:" tu n'as plus ton beau portable blanc". 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 (véridique) 
La réaction de mes collègues et de chirurgiens du service est beaucoup plus possitive. Beaucoup d'entre eux sont équipé d'ACER au look disons, euh,... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Il le trouve magnifique et une petite démo fini de les convaincre. Deux parlent de switch lors du renouvellement de leurs matérielles. 
L'écran rétroéclairé a eu comme effet "OOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHH" quand j'ai éteint les lampes de la salle de réunion. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Vivement Panther et Exposé... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bref si ce n'est l'effet moins positif que l'iBook sur les filles, pour le moment cet Alu 15 c'est:" QUE DU BONHEUR.


----------



## polo50 (15 Octobre 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Bref si ce n'est l'effet moins positif que l'iBook sur les filles, pour le moment cet Alu 15 c'est:" QUE DU BONHEUR.



normal c'est une version pour "homme " ce superbe powerbook


----------



## fragelrock (15 Octobre 2003)

Moi je suis hypercontent de mon achat je commande ce soir une barette en + de 512mo car ça rame un peu MAC OS X en ouvrant 5 fenêtre IE+itunes+photos avec 256mo

mon AIRPORT le pied

bref je suis passé de PC à MAC et je kiff


----------



## ToMacLaumax (15 Octobre 2003)

fragelrock a dit:
			
		

> Moi je suis hypercontent de mon achat je commande ce soir une barette en + de 512mo car ça rame un peu MAC OS X en ouvrant 5 fenêtre IE+itunes+photos avec 256mo
> 
> mon AIRPORT le pied
> 
> bref je suis passé de PC à MAC et je kiff




Cooooooool 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












Bienvenue


----------



## fragelrock (15 Octobre 2003)

ToMacLaumax a dit:
			
		

> Cooooooool
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yeapppa merci


----------



## qslprod (15 Octobre 2003)

Vos messages font plaisir !

Bientot mon tour pour le switch ! vers le 24, ou 25 octobre ! J'ai hate, ça devient dur de bosser sur mon thinkpad ibm Pentium 2 à 400mghz  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Trois ans d'économie surement récompensés au vue de vos témoignages !

J'ai hâte vite !!!!!!


----------



## canardo (16 Octobre 2003)

qslprod a dit:
			
		

> Bientot mon tour pour le switch ! vers le 24, ou 25 octobre !



oulala moi aussi j'en peux plus... j'ai vraiment hate de voir ma petite bete sur mon bureau... mais il est toujours a luxembourg le mien 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



en fait un switch ca doit commencer par ca... une longue attente anxieuse qui j'esprer sera recompensee...


----------



## Komac (16 Octobre 2003)

Aie, j'ai vu que plusieurs personnes ont eu des problème de taches blanches sur l'écran, ou des problèmes de port USB (vu sur Macbidouille)...
Quelqu'un a-t-il eu ce genres de problème sur MacG ?


----------



## polo50 (16 Octobre 2003)

moi acheté a apple expo stand fnac micro presque 1 mois et
tout baigne !!! jusqu ici NO problemes!


----------



## Komac (16 Octobre 2003)

Apparamment tous les 15" produit dans une fourchette de 2 semaines, le lien Macbidouille :  ICI


----------



## Komac (16 Octobre 2003)

Arrrgh, aux dernières nouvelles, je ne l'aurai pas avant début novembre (dixit mon revendeur)...
J'espère que d'ici là, Apple aura corrigé le problème des taches blanches et celui des ports USB...


----------



## polo50 (16 Octobre 2003)

Komac a dit:
			
		

> Apparamment tous les 15" produit dans une fourchette de 2 semaines, le lien Macbidouille :  ICI



faux!! faut pas croire tout ce que tu lis ! enfin je fais partie de ceux qui ont un modele 15 superdrive produits dans les 2 premieres semaines et qui n a pas de problemes (jusque ici mais ca fait presque 1 mois deja)


----------



## Seiya (18 Octobre 2003)

idem que polo sans probleme depuis un mois...


----------



## Komac (18 Octobre 2003)

Pourvu qu'ça dure !


----------



## Beikh (19 Octobre 2003)

AAAAAAAHHHH!
j'ai enfin commandé mon PB 15"!!!!
je suis heureux!!!!!!!! d'ailleurs, j'ai même envie de faire des jaloux: je l'ai payé 2802 francs suisses (moins de 1900 euros )!!!

Quel BONHEEEEEUR!


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2003)

Neptune-Poseidon?
Le mien est au Luxembourg :-D  Mais introuvable sur le site de TNT :'(


----------



## fragelrock (19 Octobre 2003)

en effet l'autonomie avec AIRPORT actif 2H45 max
mais bon ça m'est égal j'adore mon joujou


----------



## Foguenne (19 Octobre 2003)

Beikh a dit:
			
		

> AAAAAAAHHHH!
> j'ai enfin commandé mon PB 15"!!!!
> je suis heureux!!!!!!!! d'ailleurs, j'ai même envie de faire des jaloux: je l'ai payé 2802 francs suisses (moins de 1900 euros )!!!
> 
> Quel BONHEEEEEUR!



Félicitations pour ton achat.
Tu ne seras pas déçu.


----------



## Thierry DL (19 Octobre 2003)

Salut à tous.

J'ai mon Alu 15" 1,25 depuis le 04/10. Première réaction : QUE DU BONHEUR pour paraphraser certains contributeurs... Plus silencieux qu'un G5 au repos (!) et ne chauffe pas beaucoup (comparé à mon PB G3/400 DVD de 1999 qui était une vraie turbine question chauffe et ventilo), même en encodage MPEG 2/Gravure DVD sous iDVD 3, avec les 2x256 Mo d'origine.

Mon Powermac est dans les choux pour toutes les opérations petites ou lourdes (voir config plus bas...) que ce soit sous iDVD ou Toshop 7.

Par contre, alerté par les articles de MB sur les tâches et ports USB, j'ai 2 choses à dire :

USB : RAS sur les 2 ports
Tâches blanches : Mon N° de série fait partie des modèles incriminés. Après avoir observé très attentivement mon écran pendant plus d'une semaine, j'ai lancé PixekCheck.

Noir : RAS
Rouge : RAS
Vert : RAS
Bleu : 1 pixel mort !
Blanc : 3 tâches se distinguent mais uniquement sur le blanc. Les tâches sont en fait plus blanches que le blanc de l'écran (Comme OMO, ça aurait plu à Coluche !)

Conclusion : C'est gênant lorsque je travaille sous FCP ou Photoshop avec du blanc car maintenant que je les ai vues, je ne vois plus que ça, sinon pour le reste, aucun souci.
Par contre, j'attends de voir la suite car si un programme d'échange ou de réparation est mis en place, je fonce !!!

Dommage : Produit PARFAIT 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sauf...


----------



## polo50 (19 Octobre 2003)

suite a ton post je viens de faire le test de pixel et tout baigne a peu pres (je suis aussi un N° de serie dans la fameuse semaine de production)

Je dis a peu pres car j ai aucun pixel mort mais en regardant de tres pres sur le blanc il y a une légère tache (1 cm) un petit peu plus blanc mais tellement faible qu on s en apreçois pas du premier coup d oeil en voulant trouver un défault à tout pris  j ai fini par voir  sur  1 cm un une petite tache à peine plus blanche !! bon pour le moment ça n a aucune incidence sur mon travail car ca se voit pas sur toshop ni sur d utres applis graphiques ou videos j ai juste une crainte que cela finisse par évolluer à + ou - long terme ! enfin la ca fait 1 mois que je l ai et il fonctionne 8h par J 6 j sur 7 et ca baigne toujours !


----------



## Kittynui (19 Octobre 2003)

J'ai essayé de télécharger pixel check mais il veut pas se lancer, enfin il quitte tout de suite après que je l'ai ouvert...
D'autres logiciels pour tester les pixels sont-ils disponibles?


----------



## tbfm (19 Octobre 2003)

J'ai eu moi aussi ces fameuses tâches blanches (3 semaines après l'achat) ! Retour au vendeur hier et commande d'un nouveau powerbook !

Pétition sur http://www.petitiononline.com/applelcd/petition.html


----------



## qslprod (19 Octobre 2003)

Bon et bein ça fait froid dans le dos de voir que vous êtes pas mal à avoir des problèmes !

Mon 15" alu 1.25 arrive peut etre le 25 ou plutot debut novembre (dixit fnac). J'espère que je n'aurais pas ce problème.

Peut on penser que les retards de prod soient liés à ce problèmes de tâches ! Pour moi ça fait aucun doute !

A++


----------



## tbfm (19 Octobre 2003)

qslprod a dit:
			
		

> Bon et bein ça fait froid dans le dos de voir que vous êtes pas mal à avoir des problèmes !
> 
> Mon 15" alu 1.25 arrive peut etre le 25 ou plutot debut novembre (dixit fnac). J'espère que je n'aurais pas ce problème.
> 
> ...



J'espère pour toi que tout ira bien. J'ai profité de cette machine pendant 3 semaines : elle est parfaite.

Je pense que le problème de batterie n'en est pas un. Comme beaucoup j'avais tout juste 2 heures d'autonomie au début et après 4 ou 5 charges-décharges complètes et la mise à jour 10.2.8bis j'arrivais à 3 heures (airport activé, mais pas bluetooth).

Le défaut des tâches blanches était perceptible, sans plus. j'ai pris des photos numériques de l'écran avant de rendre la machine : en réglant l'histogramme dans toshop, les défauts deviennent très nets à tel point que je me suis alors aperçu qu'une troisième tâche blanche existait, alors que je ne la voyais pas à l'oeil nu.

Je trouve de toute façon qu'à ce prix là, ce genre de défaut est innaceptable.


----------



## polo50 (19 Octobre 2003)

d apres ce qu on a pu lire a droite et a gauche sur le sujet une infos semble revenir il s agit des powerbook produit entre la 2 eme et 4 eme semaine de septembre et tout le monde n 'est pas affecté mais un nombre important de powerbook de cette serie  V7337xxxx NRY ou NRZ ou NRX 
le probleme viendrais d un des sous traitants qui fait les dalles LCD et cela malheureusement arrive IBM l année derniere à du échanger un tres grand nombre de thinkpad a cause du même probleme ! l'excuse pour apple est que cela ne se voit pas immédiatement mais apparait en général apres plusieurs jours/semaines d 'utilisation !!!

pour la batterie moi avec airport activé j arrive plutot à 2H30 !
sinon je suis un V7337xxxxNRZ et jusque la pas de panique mais bon je sens que la recherche des taches blanches va devenir mon obscession dans les jours et semaines a venir !!!


----------



## tbfm (20 Octobre 2003)

Délais de fabrication sur les différents applestores

France :
12" : 5-7 jours
15" : 10-15 jours
17" : 1 jour

Etats-Unis :
12" : 1-3 jours
15" : 7-10 jours
17" : 1 jour

Les délais sur le 15" sont beaucoup plus long que sur les autres modèles.
Apple est-elle en train de corriger les problèmes ?

Je retourne demain chez mon revendeur, stoppe la nouvelle commande et demande un avoir sur mon PB défectueux.
Il est urgent d'attendre.


----------



## vincmyl (20 Octobre 2003)

Moi j'ai acheté mon Powerbook a AE et pour l'instant je n'ai pas de pb. Mais bon...
J'aimerais savoir si les personnes qui on pris un PW a AE ont des pb?
J'ai fait un test avec Pixelcheck et pas de pb, pour le moment...
Les taches blanches sont elles visibles tout de suite ou longtps apres?
Autre question AppleCare doit etre obligatoirement acheté dans la premiere année de garantie?


----------



## Komac (20 Octobre 2003)

Beikh a dit:
			
		

> AAAAAAAHHHH!
> j'ai enfin commandé mon PB 15"!!!!
> je suis heureux!!!!!!!! d'ailleurs, j'ai même envie de faire des jaloux: je l'ai payé 2802 francs suisses (moins de 1900 euros )!!!
> 
> Quel BONHEEEEEUR!



Ah, comment as-tu fait pour avoir un prix pareil, et quel est ton modèle 1Ghz ou 1,25 Ghz ?


----------



## Kittynui (20 Octobre 2003)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'ai acheté mon Powerbook a AE et pour l'instant je n'ai pas de pb. Mais bon...
> J'aimerais savoir si les personnes qui on pris un PW a AE ont des pb?
> J'ai fait un test avec Pixelcheck et pas de pb, pour le moment...
> Les taches blanches sont elles visibles tout de suite ou longtps apres?
> Autre question AppleCare doit etre obligatoirement acheté dans la premiere année de garantie?



Mais comment vous avez fait pixelcheck ne marche pas sur mon alu 12!!! 
Pour l'apple car il faut l'acheter obligatoirement dans l'année pour avoir 2 ans de garantie en plus; sinon ce serait trop facile


----------



## nantucket (20 Octobre 2003)

Il a du le commander chez MacS avec les 10% du 1er octobre.
J'ai eu mon 15"/1.25/512/SD pour CHF 3600 au lieu de 4000 !
Je vais bientôt le chercher !!!


----------



## Komac (20 Octobre 2003)

Héhé, c'est ce que j'ai fait. Quand vas-tu le chercher ? moi on m'a dit pas avant début novembre...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2003)

J'ai eu -22% ;-)


----------



## vincmyl (20 Octobre 2003)

Sur mon Alu 15 en 10.2.8, Pixelcheck marche impecc, j'ai eu aucun pb!!!
Pour le moment je n'aie pas de taches ... mais bon


----------



## Zitoune (20 Octobre 2003)

sarkybob a dit:
			
		

> J'ai eu -22% ;-)


----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2003)

Zitoune a dit:
			
		

>



Apple fait des offres intéressantes pour les etudiants en Suisse  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et mon piti alu15 est parti de Luxembourg ce matin a 8h08! YOUHOU!


----------



## Zitoune (20 Octobre 2003)

effectivement


----------



## polo50 (20 Octobre 2003)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Sur mon Alu 15 en 10.2.8, Pixelcheck marche impecc, j'ai eu aucun pb!!!
> Pour le moment je n'aie pas de taches ... mais bon



le miens aussi acheté à AE sur le stand de  la fnac le 19 septembre(tiens il a 1 mois aujourdhui)  et tout à l air bien il a pourtant le mauvais N° de serie ! mais a force de lire les post sur le sujet je cherches des taches blanches et je dois dire que avec pixel chek en me penchant d une certaine maniere vers la gauche on dirait que ... mais c'est pas sur ... enfin ce qui es sur j ai bossé sur toshop cet aprem sur secteur avec la luminosité au maximum et je n ai pas vu de taches whait and see ! mais non je ne deviendrai pas parano !!


----------



## nantucket (20 Octobre 2003)

Komac a dit:
			
		

> Héhé, c'est ce que j'ai fait. Quand vas-tu le chercher ? moi on m'a dit pas avant début novembre...



Ah les revendeurs mac sont tous pareils ! Ils allongent le délai au maximum pour éviter les clients qui viennent pleurer après 4 semaines d'attente !

Ils m'ont dit : 4 à 6 semaines dès la commande !!!!
Mais sachant que le 15'' est dispo en 10-15 jours sur le store actuellement...

J'imagine aller le chercher dans le courant de la semaine prochaine ou le début de la semaine d'après (je prie pour qu'ils m'appellent vite !!!)

En plus mon pote qui me rachète mon ibook commence à s'impatienter !!!


----------



## Komac (20 Octobre 2003)

il y a peut-être  ICI la réponse à ce délai plus long ?
Quant à mon iBook, je le revend à ma soeur, elle attendra  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...


----------



## bimboteb (21 Octobre 2003)

sarkybob a dit:
			
		

> Apple fait des offres intéressantes pour les etudiants en Suisse
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ouais je l'ai aussi eu avec -22% et il est aussi parti du Luxembourg le 19 le matin, tu penses le recevoir quand ? Mercredi ?
Et pour Panther tu feras comment? Je sais pas quand tu l'as commandé mais moi c'était avant le 8 octobre donc théoriquement, pas d'update 10.3 pour 30 CHF


----------



## Nathalex (21 Octobre 2003)

bimboteb a dit:
			
		

> moi c'était avant le 8 octobre donc théoriquement, pas d'update 10.3 pour 30 CHF



Mais non, ça ne veut rien dire : fais une recherche sur ces forums, il est possible d'avoir Panther pour un PB commandé le 23/09 par exemple.
Enlève donc ce petit smiley rouge !


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2003)

bimboteb a dit:
			
		

> Ouais je l'ai aussi eu avec -22% et il est aussi parti du Luxembourg le 19 le matin, tu penses le recevoir quand ? Mercredi ?
> Et pour Panther tu feras comment? Je sais pas quand tu l'as commandé mais moi c'était avant le 8 octobre donc théoriquement, pas d'update 10.3 pour 30 CHF



 Depart Terminal
 LUXEMBOURG, LU, LU
 19 Oct 2003 08:10

Moi pareil. J'espérais vaguement l'avoir aujourd'hui ou demain... la livraison est sensée être de 3 à 5 jours. Mais comme le tracking est pas super abouti je sais pas trop ou il est et dès fois ça reste coincé à la douane à genève...
Comment as tu fait pour commander avant le 13? Tu n'est pas passé par l'offre Neptune?

Pour Panther théoriquement c'est la date de livraison qui compte d'après mes lectures. Je l'ai commandé le 13.10 je vais donc prendre la panther à 30CHF ;-)


----------



## bimboteb (21 Octobre 2003)

sarkybob a dit:
			
		

> Depart Terminal
> LUXEMBOURG, LU, LU
> 19 Oct 2003 08:10
> 
> ...



Ok cool pour pour Panther.
En fait je l'ai commandé sans passer par Neptun (juste education) et quand j'ai vu neptune j'ai appelé l'apple store et ils m'ont dit qu'ils me rembourseraient la différence


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2003)

bimboteb a dit:
			
		

> Ok cool pour pour Panther.
> En fait je l'ai commandé sans passer par Neptun (juste education) et quand j'ai vu neptune j'ai appelé l'apple store et ils m'ont dit qu'ils me rembourseraient la différence



Sympa  
Mais il commence à se faire long :-D j'aimerais bien l'avoir pour mercredi moa :-/ 
Et j'aimerais bien voir mon numéro de série pour ces histoires d'écrans aussi 
As tu réussi à le tracker sur le site TNT?
Et cette rentrée? Ca c'est bien passé? ;-)


----------



## bimboteb (21 Octobre 2003)

sarkybob a dit:
			
		

> Sympa
> Mais il commence à se faire long :-D j'aimerais bien l'avoir pour mercredi moa :-/
> Et j'aimerais bien voir mon numéro de série pour ces histoires d'écrans aussi
> As tu réussi à le tracker sur le site TNT?
> Et cette rentrée? Ca c'est bien passé? ;-)



Moi j'en peux plus, en plus c'est mon premier mac, je deviens fou.
Si y a l'écran qui merde j'appelle steve jobs. Non sérieusement je crois que je le fous à la poubelle tellement j'en peux peux plus d'attendre, c'est vraiment insupportable donc si, en plus, je dois le renvoyer c'est la fin du monde.
TNT c'est un vrai désastre: non seulement j'ai pas réussis à tracker la commande mais en plus j'arrive même pas à les appeler.
Petite question: on a une qcq garantie avec ces pb ? Apple care ça vaut le coup?
La rentrée ça a été, t'es à l'epfl toi ? en quoi, quelle année ?


----------



## Komac (21 Octobre 2003)

Courage les gars, plus on attend et moins on risque les problèmes d'écran...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2003)

bimboteb a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'en peux plus, en plus c'est mon premier mac, je deviens fou.
> Si y a l'écran qui merde j'appelle steve jobs. Non sérieusement je crois que je le fous à la poubelle tellement j'en peux peux plus d'attendre, c'est vraiment insupportable donc si, en plus, je dois le renvoyer c'est la fin du monde.
> TNT c'est un vrai désastre: non seulement j'ai pas réussis à tracker la commande mais en plus j'arrive même pas à les appeler.
> Petite question: on a une qcq garantie avec ces pb ? Apple care ça vaut le coup?
> La rentrée ça a été, t'es à l'epfl toi ? en quoi, quelle année ?




J'ai des macs depuis toujours, jamais eu de prob, 4 portables et jamais un pixel mort dans la famille donc à priori...
La garantie c'est un an... Donc si t'as des problèmes de fabrication c'est couvert 
J'suis en archi, 2ème EPFL

TNT C NUL! :-/


----------



## Komac (21 Octobre 2003)

Quelqu'un a-t-il prit l'Applecare en Suisse chez un revendeur ? car j'ai vu une grande différence avec l'Applestore : Fr. 139.- chez mon revendeur pour l'Applecare APLA (APLA ?) et Fr. 579.- sur l'Applestore... pourquoi donc ?


----------



## bimboteb (22 Octobre 2003)

Il parait que maintenant les 15'' qui sont au LU repartent pour NL pour réparation de l'écran ce qui rajoutera sûrement 5 jours. Ah non, pardon, vu la rapidité de l'applestore ce sera sûrement 1 mois. Espérons qu'il soit livré avec Panther, c'est possible ? Peut-être que s'ils le récupèrent en cours de route pour le réparer alors ils peuvent en profiter pour y mettre Panther, non ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Octobre 2003)

D'après l'applestore (téléphone) le mien arrive demain aprèm. car il est parti today du luxembourg... à suivre


----------



## nantucket (22 Octobre 2003)

Komac a dit:
			
		

> Courage les gars, plus on attend et moins on risque les problèmes d'écran...



J'ai appelé MacS aujourd'hui et d'après le vendeur (fort sympathique) les PB 15'' qui ont été commandé en masse chez eux le 1er octobre n'arriveront pas avant début novembre voire même mi-novembre !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Aaaarrgh ! Je sais pas si je pourrais attendre encore tout ce temps ! Je vais aller m'amuser avec un 15'' dans un magasin pour me rassurer de mon achat ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais le pire c'est mon pote qui a déjà vendu son mac pour me racheter mon ibook, il va pêter les plombs quand je vais lui annoncer ça !


----------



## polo50 (22 Octobre 2003)

oui apparament tout les allus 15 qui arrivent au Luxembourg
repartent faire un petit voyage en hollande pour controle avant livraison !!! donc ca rajoute quelques jours !!!


----------



## Komac (22 Octobre 2003)

Le bout du tunnel est en vue...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Allez Nantucket, n'oublie pas les 10% de remise, ça te consolera...


----------



## canardo (22 Octobre 2003)

polo50 a dit:
			
		

> oui apparament tout les allus 15 qui arrivent au Luxembourg
> repartent faire un petit voyage en hollande pour controle avant livraison !!! donc ca rajoute quelques jours !!!



je ne pense pas qu'ils aillent au NL. En fait c'est TNT qui est une boite NL donc sur le tracking d'apple apparait NL mais en fait sur le tracking TNT le mien est bien en France a Garonor.

Pour la petite histoire, faites gaffe a TNT. Ce sont des burnes de chamois...
Le mien est donc arrive chez eux depuis jeudi dernier... Jusqu'a aujourd'hui ils ont ete incapables de me livrer le matos ! 
1) vendredi soit disant ils n'y avait personne a la maison
2) lundi le chauffeur s'est perdu
3) mardi il manquerait un colis sur les 3 (le PB, la sacoche, la borne airport) !!
4) aujourd'hui il manque une petite boite (l'airport ?)
bref ils doivent passer cet aprem mais avec 2 colis sur les 3...
question : m'ont paume ma base ?
parce que sur le tracking Apple la base a bien ete envoyee et recue chez TNT...
maintenant je ne sais plus quoi faire. Apple ne repond ni aux mails ni au tel... donc je ne sais pas contre qui et comment me retourner !!!
bref conseil : des que votre matos est chez TNT : allez si possible le chercher directement chez eux car ca m'a l'air d'etre un vrai mais alors un vrai bordel....


----------



## Anonyme (22 Octobre 2003)

J'ai le mien! 
Et Apple prétend qu'il est à Utrecht... il semblerait que j'ai déménagé ;-) :-D
Retours aux cours


----------



## bimboteb (23 Octobre 2003)

Je l'ai reçu aussi mais j'étais pas là  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ils disent qu'ils me le livrent demain matin. En tout j'espère que y aura pas de taches blanches ...


----------



## bimboteb (23 Octobre 2003)

Je l'ai reçu. J'en ai la larme à l'oeil. J'ose même pas l'abimer. Mais en fait, c'est normal ce petit jeu qu'il y a  lorsqu'il est fermé ?


----------



## qslprod (23 Octobre 2003)

Hello,

Petit jeu au niveau de l'écran ?
En fnac le modèle que j'ai vu = idem. Au moins ça l'écran touche pas les touches.... mais bon ça fait fragile...


----------



## nantucket (26 Octobre 2003)

Komac a dit:
			
		

> Le bout du tunnel est en vue...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mouais, c'est bien parce que j'économise 400 balles que je ne vais rien dire...mais si je trouve un magasin qui me fait la même offre, j'annule ma commande chez MacS et je file chercher ma machine !

J'ai finalement vendu mon iBook à mon pote, (il ne pouvait plus patienter sans machine, et je le comprends...) et je me retrouve sur le PC portable que j'utilise au boulot en attendant...

Viiiiiiiiiiiiitttte !

J'en ai marre d'attendre ! En plus, avec les iBook G4 à 1700 balles, je commence à me demander si mon PB 15'' à 4000 n'est pas un peu cher...

Si tu as des nouvelles de MacS, envoie-moi un mail pour me tenir au courant (je ferai pareil bien sûr).

A+
nantucket@_NOSPAM_bluewin.ch


----------



## Komac (27 Octobre 2003)

OK, on se tiens au courant...


----------

